# Viel vor, aber keine Ahnung



## Berlinette (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo und guten Abend,

ich habe folgendes vor: Ich möchte ein Poster in Größe einer Tür drucken lassen. Ein entsprechendes Motiv habe ich auch schon gefunden. Und jetzt wird es kompliziert ;-). Die Vorlage ist eine Schiebegardine, also eine bedruckte, ich will das Bild, nicht die Gardine an sich. Zunächst mal ist da ein Spalt zwischen den einzelnen Elementen. Und dann möchte ich die Farbauswahl gerne ändern, also es steht eine Laterne im Vordergrund und hinten sieht man eine Kirche und viel Himmel. Das soll so in Lilatönen gehalten sein, während die Laterne ein milchiges Gelb haben soll. Im Original ist alles so grau-bläulich. 

Ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn Ihr mir dabei helfen könntet. Ich arbeite das erste Mal mit Photo-Shop und habe wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung, was ich machen soll (und was Photoshop so alles kann). 

Viele Grüße,
Berlinette


----------



## Leola13 (15. Juni 2010)

Hai,

was bedeutet : "Ein Motiv habe ich schon gefunden ..... eine Schiebegardine" ?

Heißt das, du hast eine vorm Fenster hängende Vorlage und *nichts* was man in irgendeiner Form scannen kann, oder sonst als Vorlage in den PC bekommt ?

1) eine passende Vorlage suchen (Bild vom Gardinenprospekt, ...
2) "Nachmalen"
3)selbst fotografieren

Dann muss man sich diese Vorlage einmal ansehen und kann dir Tipps geben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## RoteKatze (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo ich hab das so verstanden. Du willst das Motiv was sich auf der Gardine befindet ~

Dazu würd ichs erstmal Fotografieren weil Scannen ist wohl schlecht von ner Gardine. Tja und dann kann Photoshop das nicht automatisch richtig machen mit den Lücken also ist ein bischen Eigeninitiative gefragt.
Also ist Malen oder geschicktes kopieren und verzerren wohl angesagt denke ich. 
Um die Farben zu endern gibt es eine Reihe von wegen.
Grundsätzlich würde ich mit einem passenden Auswahlwerkzeug (zB das Magnetlasso (erfahrene Nutzer würden wohl eine Masken-Auswahl erstellen)) den Hintergrund auswählen, also alles was lila werden soll. Dann gehst du auf Bild -> Anpassung bzw. Korrektur -> Farbton/Sättigung. Hier kannst du ein wenig mit dem Farbton Regler spielen. Ich denke, da es sehr grau ist deine Vorlage sieht Farblich bereits jetzt alles aus wie Einheitsbrei, dann wäre es sinnvoll ein Häkchen in dem Farbton/Sättigungs Menü zu machen bei Färben.
Bestätigen und das selbe mit der Laterne. 

Ist immer etwas schwer zu sagen, was du für Möglichkeiten hast, wenn man die Ausgangsdatei nicht sieht aber für einen Anfänger ist das, falls es bei dem Motiv so geht, wohl ein sehr einfacher Weg.


----------



## Madlip (15. Juni 2010)

jap, wenn man das Bild mal sehen könnte, könnte man dir schneller helfen. 
Also so wie ich das bis jetzt alles verstanden hab, müsstest du am besten mit Masken arbeiten. Und die speziellen Töne die du machen willst, kann man mit "Farbsättigung" machen.

Im groben und ganzem:

1: einzelne Objekte ausschneiden oder halt per Maske
2: Farbsättigung
3: größe anpassen (bzw. müsste man da vorher schauen ob das passt mit der größe ...)


Edit: da war wer schneller^^ wie oben schon beschrieben nur halt lieber mit Maske ....


----------



## Berlinette (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

erstmal ganz vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten .

Also ja, das Foto von der Gardine habe ich. Und in einer "Nachtschicht" ist mir das mit den Farben sogar gelungen (ich hab keine Ahnung wie, aber es hat geklappt), also der Himmel ist lila, die Laterne gelb und das Wasser (ist ein Foto von Venedig) so in einem nachtblau. 

Da das Foto aus einem Prospekt ist, kann ich die Gardine halt nicht so positionieren, daß keine Lücken zwischen den einzelnen Elementen sind. Und die Umgebung, also das Zimmer, in dem sie hängt, habe ich ausgeschnitten und die Stellen sind jetzt weiß. Wenn ich jetzt wüßte, wie ich das Bild hier hineinposten kann, würde ich es machen, aber auch hier- Super-DAU halt .

Oder mal ganz allgemein: Ich hab jetzt zwei Teile, die ich zu einem Gesamtbild zusammenfügen möchte und dazu noch die "Umrandungen", die ich abgeschnitten habe.

Viele Grüße,

Berlinette


----------



## Madlip (15. Juni 2010)

dann lad es halt beispielsweise bei tinypic.com hoch und stell den link  hier rein ...


----------



## smileyml (15. Juni 2010)

Madlip hat gesagt.:


> dann lad es halt beispielsweise bei tinypic.com hoch und stell den link  hier rein ...



Oder viel einfacher - hänge es deinem Post hier an!


----------



## Berlinette (16. Juni 2010)

Oha, ich versuch es dann mal (sorry, das ist echt nicht böse gemeint, ich hab WIRKLICH keinen Plan)

http://i50.tinypic.com/2568nl3.jpg

Ich hoffe zum einen, daß das mit dem Bild geklappt hat und zum anderen, daß Ihr jetzt seht, was ich meine mit den Linien und Unterbrechungen.

Viele Grüße mit schamrotem Kopf und danke für Eure Hilfe,

Berlinette


----------



## Leola13 (16. Juni 2010)

Hai,

ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass du das Ganze auf einer Ebene hast. So wie es aussieht kannst du mir der Rechteck-Auswahl den rechten Teil (Laterne) auswählen und auf eine neue Ebene kopieren. Danach den linken Teil. Den weissen Mittelstreifen entsprechend weglassen.
Rechts würde ich in der Höhe auch nur bis zur Farbe gehen.
Danach oben auf einer neuen Ebene das Lila ersetzten und die Spiegelung "wegstempeln"

Das ist so in etwa die grobe Richtung. Schreib einfach was du verstanden hast und was nicht, bzw. wo die Probleme liegen.

Ciao Stefan

PS Anhang auf die Schnelle, die Übergänge per Ebenenmaske noch anpassen. Ich habe Bereiche Oben/links/rechts kopiert und verzerrt.


----------



## Berlinette (21. Juni 2010)

Woooow, danke, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt!

Bin jetzt wieder online und versuche mal, was Du da geschrieben hast. Falls es nicht klappen sollte, schau ich einfach wieder rein .

Nochmals vielen, vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße,

Berlinette


----------

